# Mobile Solutions Training in the Midwest!



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

Forum Members,


Just an idea that I was kicking around, and wanted to get everyone's input on. 

Little back ground:
My company is MC Sales & Marketing, Flash Intro Page, we are a independent manufactures rep. firm specializing in 12volt and home audio. One line is might be of particular interest to all of you is Mobile Solutions, Mobile Solutions:: Training Support & Installation Accessories, owned by Bryan Schmitt who is by-in-large one of the best fabricators/educators in the 12v industry. Mobile Solutions specializes in supplying simple and advance fabrication products, from custom crimpers, custom install templates and audio testing equipment. They also specialize in Advance Fabrication, OEM integration and upholstery classes. Most classes are taught to industry professionals, and anyone who has attended his classes will tell you he is the best of the best!

Back to the subject at hand:

My idea that I had, and wanted your input on, is to host a few trainings throughout the central midwest regions, Missour, Iowa, Kansas and Nebraska, for all DIY mobile audio to attend. The cost would be very minimal($100.00 a head) and the wealth of knowledge you would gain would be the equivalent of 3-5 years of trail and error(we all have never done this :laugh 

Topics that we would cover we be as such:

Advance plexi-glass fabrication
Advance fiberglass techniques
Advance router fabrications
OEM integration
The class would be an all day event, or if demand is high enough we could host this over two days.

My idea was to host these trainings in major cities such as Kansas City, Omaha, St. Louis, Des Moines.

How many of you think you would be interested in attending such training, and learning from the best of the best?


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

I would be interested depending upon the time and location. Would this be during the week or on a weekend?


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_MGB said:


> I would be interested depending upon the time and location. Would this be during the week or on a weekend?


Ideally we would host this event on a Sunday to better fit everyone's schedule. As it stands, we are probably going to host this event sometime in July. Pending we get enough DIYMA members interested.

Would Kansas City, St. Louis, Omaha or Des Moines work better for everyone?


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

Kansas City would be my first choice, followed by St. Louis. I know of a couple of members on a different forum who live in Kansas City who might be interested. I'll direct them here so they can chime in. 

Thank you for putting on something like this as I have been wanting to improve my installation skills for some time.


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_MGB said:


> Kansas City would be my first choice, followed by St. Louis. I know of a couple of members on a different forum who live in Kansas City who might be interested. I'll direct them here so they can chime in.
> 
> Thank you for putting on something like this as I have been wanting to improve my installation skills for some time.


 I promise you won't be disappointed! Bryan(owner of Mobile Solutions) is truly an amazing fabricator/educator.

If we can get 35-40 members then we will be able to get this going for sure!

Anyone else interested?


----------

